

CloudFlare’s Growth: Half A Trillion Pageviews, 70B Monthlies, 600M Uniques - RealGeek
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/12/cloudflares-exploding-growth-half-a-trillion-pageviews-all-time-70b-monthlies-500m-uniques/

======
relaunched
I love these types of articles. But, with 22 million dollars in investment and
that sort of traffic, they fail to address any of the critical issues that a
real journalist would raise. For example, with those numbers, what's revenue
(or the favorite run rate)? Or better yet, what's the free v. paid? Or better
yet, who is the biggest user? Is there a point a site gets so big and they
don't use cloudfare for competitive reasons? Or anything really, other than
the puffy stuff.

We know there is a bubble coming or already here. It's not all butterflies and
roses. I just wish TC would use their powers for good sometimes. But, then
again, the truth doesn't sell as well as the lie.

